# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کسایی که پزشک هستن یا تراز بالا دارن یا باتجربه اند  راهنمایی کنن

## melodii

سلام به همگی. دوستانی که پزشک هستید یا نسبت به کنکور با تجربه هستید ازتون سوالی دارم. من تصمیم دارم که برای کنکور 99 برنامه بریزم. خواستم ببینم که وقتی پشت کنکوری میشی برای موفقیت باید چطور رفتار کنی؟ یعنی باید کلا رفتن مهمونی و جشن رو تعطیل کنی؟ البته منظورم از مهمونی ، پارتی نیست. مهمونی خانوادگی منظورمه. باید بگم که من کلا اهل مهمونی نیستم. اما میخوام بدونم که میتونه مضر باشه یا نه؟  یا اینکه این درسته که کل سال رو 12 ساعت درس بخونی؟ تفریحات باید چطور باشن ؟ آیا شما کل سال تی وی نگاه نکردین؟ و اینکه من شنیدم که باید از مهر تا اسفند 12 ساعت بخونی تا بلکه موفق بشی. و درنهایت منی که پایه ضعیفی دارم اگه ماه های ابتدایی کمتر 12 ساعت بخونم امید پزشکی هست برام ؟؟

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام به همگی. دوستانی که پزشک هستید یا نسبت به کنکور با تجربه هستید ازتون سوالی دارم. من تصمیم دارم که برای کنکور 99 برنامه بریزم. خواستم ببینم که وقتی پشت کنکوری میشی برای موفقیت باید چطور رفتار کنی؟ یعنی باید کلا رفتن مهمونی و جشن رو تعطیل کنی؟ البته منظورم از مهمونی ، پارتی نیست. مهمونی خانوادگی منظورمه. یا اینکه این درسته که کل سال رو 12 ساعت درس بخونی؟ تفریحات باید چطور باشن ؟ آیا شما کل سال تی وی نگاه نکردین؟ و اینکه من شنیدم که باید از مهر تا اسفند 12 ساعت بخونی تا بلکه موفق بشی. و درنهایت منی که پایه ضعیفی دارم اگه ماه های ابتدایی کمتر 12 ساعت بخونم پزشکی هست برام ؟؟


ببین از اولش بخوای 12 ساعت شروع کنی فروردین میبری.باید روزی 8ساعت بدرسی تا عید باشگاهی چیزی هم برو یا هفته ای یه بار استلخ برو شنا کن.بعد عید تا اردیبهشت 10 ساعت کن بعدشم 12 ساعت.یعنی تو روزی 8ساعت درس بخونی میتونی بقیشو مهمونی خانوادگی گل بگیدو گل بشنوفی .جو.گیر بازی در نیاریا.تامام.

----------


## melodii

در ضمن من امسال آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کردم ولی چون پایه ام ضعیف بود نمی رسیدم همه مباحث رو بخونم و این شد که ضرر کردم . عایا برای 99 ثبت نام کنم آزمونی رو ؟ اگه جواب بله هست کدومش برای مناسب تره ؟ قلم چی یا گزینه دو؟

----------


## melodii

> ببین از اولش بخوای 12 ساعت شروع کنی فروردین میبری.باید روزی 8ساعت بدرسی تا عید باشگاهی چیزی هم برو یا هفته ای یه بار استلخ برو شنا کن.بعد عید تا اردیبهشت 10 ساعت کن بعدشم 12 ساعت.یعنی تو روزی 8ساعت درس بخونی میتونی بقیشو مهمونی خانوادگی گل بگیدو گل بشنوفی .جو.گیر بازی در نیاریا.تامام.


ممنون. من اصلا  اهل مهمونی نیستم . خواستم بدونم که کلا رفتن مهمونی توی دوران پشت کنکوری میتونه سم باشه یا نه

----------


## melodii

> اره ميشه قبول شد
> اينو ذخيره ميكنم ك تو اديت بنويسم چجوري بخوني
> پ.ن: فردا امت ترم دارم


ممنونم . واقعا به کمک نیاز دارم. 
در ضمن لطفا موضوع *با این خصوصیات پیش این مشاور برم یا نه* رو که ارسال کردم و توی قسمت نوشته ها هست رو مطالعه کنید بعد نظرتون رو برام ارسال کنید

----------


## Neo.Healer

مهمونی خانوادگی در حد دورهمی باید باشه اما عروسی اینا نه 
هر جمعه شب باید تفریح باشه بری بیرون ذهنت آزاد بشه 
هرروز روزی ۱۲ ممکن نیس از کم شروع کن کم کم برو بالاتر

----------


## melodii

> مهمونی خانوادگی در حد دورهمی باید باشه اما عروسی اینا نه 
> هر جمعه شب باید تفریح باشه بری بیرون ذهنت آزاد بشه 
> هرروز روزی ۱۲ ممکن نیس از کم شروع کن کم کم برو بالاتر


 شما که تراز خوبی دارین تفریحاتتون چطوری هست؟ چقد مطالعه میکنین یا اینکه مشاور دارید ؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> شما که تراز خوبی دارین تفریحاتتون چطوری هست؟ چقد مطالعه میکنین یا اینکه مشاور دارید ؟


جمعه شب میرفتم بیرون بازار گردش تفریح 
مطالعه یکنواخت نبوده اما حداکثر ساعت مطالعه ام ۱۰ بود اما در کل من زیاد درسخون نیستم (پایه درسیم خوبه )
مشاور ندارم

----------


## Juliette

سلام
تفریحات رو انجام بدید منتهی شخصی
جمع باعث بهم ریختن ذهن و امواج ذهنی و متعاقبا تمرکز میشه
و دقیقا بهمین دلیل هست که گوشی و اینترنت نهی میشه چون یک شبکه جمعی هست

----------


## Ali jk

خب  بسلامتي ايشالا
رفتار خاصي نداره.. فقط بايد بيشترين وقتت برا درس باشه و اون تو اولويت اولت باشه
مثلا برا رفتن ب مهموني تا عيد در حد دو ساعت اينا اشكالي نداره
قبل عيد هم ١٢ ساعت لازم نيس
با ماهي ٧ ساعت شروع كن و هرماه ي ساعت بيشترش كن؛ تا عيد ١٢ ساعت ميشه
عيد و ١٢ ساعت بخون و بعد عيد برو رو ساعتهاي بيشتر
تا جايي ك توان داري
خب تفريحات گردشي و مهموني و اينا تا عيد مشكلي نداره ولي بعد عيد فقط در حد نيم ساعت صبح بعده بيدار شدن برو بيرون و ورزش كن
تي وي و گيم و اينا هم تا جايي ك ميتوني كم باشه.. چون شرطي ميشي و نگا نكني نميتوني درس بخوني
ولي فيلم خاصي و ميتوني جمعه ها نگا كني
جمعه ها رو هم مرور و استراحت كن بيشتر و درس جديد نخون
برنامه و اينا رو هم اگه ميخاي پيشنهاد بدم و اگه نه ك هيچي

----------


## melodii

> خب  بسلامتي ايشالا
> رفتار خاصي نداره.. فقط بايد بيشترين وقتت برا درس باشه و اون تو اولويت اولت باشه
> مثلا برا رفتن ب مهموني تا عيد در حد دو ساعت اينا اشكالي نداره
> قبل عيد هم ١٢ ساعت لازم نيس
> با ماهي ٧ ساعت شروع كن و هرماه ي ساعت بيشترش كن؛ تا عيد ١٢ ساعت ميشه
> عيد و ١٢ ساعت بخون و بعد عيد برو رو ساعتهاي بيشتر
> تا جايي ك توان داري
> خب تفريحات گردشي و مهموني و اينا تا عيد مشكلي نداره ولي بعد عيد فقط در حد نيم ساعت صبح بعده بيدار شدن برو بيرون و ورزش كن
> تي وي و گيم و اينا هم تا جايي ك ميتوني كم باشه.. چون شرطي ميشي و نگا نكني نميتوني درس بخوني
> ...


ممنونم اقای دکتر. خوشحال میشم که برنامه پیشنهادیتون رو برام ارسال کنید.

----------


## hero93

> سلام به همگی. دوستانی که پزشک هستید یا نسبت به کنکور با تجربه هستید ازتون سوالی دارم. من تصمیم دارم که برای کنکور 99 برنامه بریزم. خواستم ببینم که وقتی پشت کنکوری میشی برای موفقیت باید چطور رفتار کنی؟ یعنی باید کلا رفتن مهمونی و جشن رو تعطیل کنی؟ البته منظورم از مهمونی ، پارتی نیست. مهمونی خانوادگی منظورمه. باید بگم که من کلا اهل مهمونی نیستم. اما میخوام بدونم که میتونه مضر باشه یا نه؟  یا اینکه این درسته که کل سال رو 12 ساعت درس بخونی؟ تفریحات باید چطور باشن ؟ آیا شما کل سال تی وی نگاه نکردین؟ و اینکه من شنیدم که باید از مهر تا اسفند 12 ساعت بخونی تا بلکه موفق بشی. و درنهایت منی که پایه ضعیفی دارم اگه ماه های ابتدایی کمتر 12 ساعت بخونم امید پزشکی هست برام ؟؟


سلام با توجه به اینکه من خودم نتیجه گرفتم  بهترین توصیه برای شما این هست چون پایه تون ضعیف هست تابستان به هیچ وجه از دست ندید لازم نیست ۱۲ بخونی ساعت مطالعه باید به تدریج و اصولی افزایش پیدا بکنه مشاور واقعی هم خیلی می تونه کمک تون کنه نه مشاور نما من در انتخاب مشاور خیلی تحقیق کردم خیلی هم تونست به من کمک کنه

----------


## melodii

> سلام با توجه به اینکه من خودم نتیجه گرفتم  بهترین توصیه برای شما این هست چون پایه تون ضعیف هست تابستان به هیچ وجه از دست ندید لازم نیست ۱۲ بخونی ساعت مطالعه باید به تدریج و اصولی افزایش پیدا بکنه مشاور واقعی هم خیلی می تونه کمک تون کنه نه مشاور نما من در انتخاب مشاور خیلی تحقیق کردم خیلی هم تونست به من کمک کنه


ممنونم از راهنماییتون. اگر امکان داره لطف کنید بفرمایید که مشاورتون چطور خصوصیاتی داشت ؟ تا من هم بتونم با معیار های درست مشاور درستی انتخاب کنم.

----------


## hero93

> ممنونم از راهنماییتون. اگر امکان داره لطف کنید بفرمایید که مشاورتون چطور خصوصیاتی داشت ؟ تا من هم بتونم با معیار های درست مشاور درستی انتخاب کنم.


خواهش می کنم 
با این ویژگی ها که میگی که اصلا چیزی از کار مشاوره نمی دونه که برای همه یه نسخه می پیچونه اگه شیراز هستی یه مشاور که واقعا کارش نتیجه بخش هست می شناسم مشاور مهدی زارعی رتبه ۶ و پویا مینایی رتبه ۴ و ۷۰ رتبه زیر هزار سال ۹۲ داشت من سال ۹۳ ازش مشاوره گرفتم  اما نمی دونم الان هم شیراز مشاوره بده با المپیاد فارس  کار می کرد آموزشگاه هدف تهران هم با دکتر عمارلو مهندس بازرگان کلا با برندها کار می کرد ظرفیت مشاوره ها محدود هست منم سالی که کنکور دادم یه آشنا پیدا کردم که به واسطه او تونستم ازش مشاوره بگیرم معدل براش مهم نبود البته جدی بودن خیلی براش مهم بود به نظر منم با توجه با اینکه هنوز ۱ تیر نشده که ظرفیت مشاوره هاش پر شده با شه حتما پیداش کن یا یه تماس باش بگیر نظر اون هم بپرس خیلی می تونه کمکت کنه  شماره شو ندارم یه سرچ تو گوگل کن گروه آموزشی دکتر زارعی سایتش هم یه چیزی شبیه konkoormap یه همچین چیزی بود
موفق باشید

----------


## melodii

> خواهش می کنم 
> با این ویژگی ها که میگی که اصلا چیزی از کار مشاوره نمی دونه که برای همه یه نسخه می پیچونه اگه شیراز هستی یه مشاور که واقعا کارش نتیجه بخش هست می شناسم مشاور مهدی زارعی رتبه ۶ و پویا مینایی رتبه ۴ و ۷۰ رتبه زیر هزار سال ۹۲ داشت من سال ۹۳ ازش مشاوره گرفتم  اما نمی دونم الان هم شیراز مشاوره بده با المپیاد فارس  کار می کرد آموزشگاه هدف تهران هم با دکتر عمارلو مهندس بازرگان کلا با برندها کار می کرد ظرفیت مشاوره ها محدود هست منم سالی که کنکور دادم یه آشنا پیدا کردم که به واسطه او تونستم ازش مشاوره بگیرم معدل براش مهم نبود البته جدی بودن خیلی براش مهم بود به نظر منم با توجه با اینکه هنوز ۱ تیر نشده که ظرفیت مشاوره هاش پر شده با شه حتما پیداش کن یا یه تماس باش بگیر نظر اون هم بپرس خیلی می تونه کمکت کنه  شماره شو ندارم یه سرچ تو گوگل کن گروه آموزشی دکتر زارعی سایتش هم یه چیزی شبیه konkoormap یه همچین چیزی بود
> موفق باشید


متشکرم

----------


## Alegzander

برای کسی که پایه ضعیفی داره،تابستون بهترین زمانه و باید تلاش کنه تابستونِ قبل کنکورش نقطه عطفی بشه براش.
ببینید هدف اصلی ساعت مطالعه نیست.فردا سره جلسه کنکور نمیان به اونی که بیشتر تلاش کرده و ساعت مطالعه بالاتری داشته کاپ قهرمانی بدن.مهم نتیجه و خروجی هست.شاید یکی یه مطلبی رو تو ۶ ساعت تموم کنه یکی تو ۸ ساعت یکی تو ۱۲ ساعت.خلاصه منظورم اینه که اول برای تابستون یه برنامه بچینید و مثلا بگید برای زیست شما میخواید کل زیست دهم(یا دوم دبیرستان) رو تا یه سطح خوب(درصد تعیین کنید.مثلا بگید هدفم اینه آزمون مرتبط با دوم دبیرستان(دهم) رو ۷۵ درصد بزنم)بخونید و تموم کنید.ساعت مطالعه‌ی کافی برای اینکه به برنامتون تو تابستون برسید نیازمنده اینه که یه چند روزی بدون ساعت و بر مبنای حجم درس بخونید،بعد که دستتون اومد که چقدر باید بخونید که به برنامتون برسید،یه حداقل ساعت مطالعه برای خودتون تعیین می کنید.
من به نظرم ساعت مطالعه‌ی ۸ ساعت در روز برای اینکه به برنامتون تو تابستون برسید عالی هست.با این حال به خودتون بستگی داره.
برای درس‌ها یا مباحثی که ضعف بیشتری دارید یه تایم در حد نیم ساعت بذارید یا مثلا بگید هر شب ۱۰ تا تست از اون مبحث میزنم.
در مورد مشاور هم خب به خودتون بستگی داره.مشاور کار عجیب و خاصی نمیکنه فقط یه کاغذ(برنامه) بهتون میده میگه اینو تو این هفته اجرا کن و مثلا هرشب گزارش بده...البته استفاده از تجربیات کنکوری‌های موفق سابق میتونه مفید باشه.به حرف هرکسی گوش ندید.خیلیا با اینکه تجربه موفقی از کنکور نداشتن ولی یجوری نسخه میپیچن و از راز موفقیت حرف میزنن آدم تعجب میکنه!
موفق باشید

----------


## Alegzander

در مورد تلویزیون و گیم باید بگم من خودم تابستون قبل کنکور هر روز که یه سریال بخصوصی رو نگاه می‌کردم و در حد نیم ساعت الی یه ساعت هم گیم بازی می‌کردم.البته جلوتر که رفتم چون برنامم سنگین تر شد از مهر گذاشتم کنار و تلویزیون فقط در حد اینکه بیام مثلا تو تایم استراحت کنار خانواده ده دقیقه نگاه کنم.همین.
نظر من اینه که حتما تفریح بذارید تو برنامتون ولی نه هر تفریحی.کلاس ورزشی یا همچین چیزی اسم ننویسید چون باعث میشه تمرکزتون از درس خارج بشه.گاهی برید با بقیه شهربازی،استخر یا همچین جاهایی.یا مثلا اگه فیلم دیدن دوست دارید بگید اگه تونستم فلان آزمون درصد یا تراز فلان رو بدست بیارم،میشینم فلان فیلم رو میبینم.
مهمونی هم به خودتون بستگی داره.شاید بخاطر حرف‌های دیگران اذیت بشید.شاید بهتر باشه فقط با افرادی که صمیمی‌تر و نزدیک‌تر هستین و میدونین احیانا حرف بد و عجیبی که روتون تاثیر بذاره نمیزنن،رفت و آمد کنید.با این حال به خودتون بستگی داره.

----------


## Rafolin403

> در ضمن من امسال آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کردم ولی چون پایه ام ضعیف بود نمی رسیدم همه مباحث رو بخونم و این شد که ضرر کردم . عایا برای 99 ثبت نام کنم آزمونی رو ؟ اگه جواب بله هست کدومش برای مناسب تره ؟ قلم چی یا گزینه دو؟


من قلم چی شرکت کردم متاسفانه اصلا نمیرسیدم تو ایستگاه های جبرانی هم مطالب اینقد زیاد بود که حتی نمیرسیدم مطالب اصلی رو بخونم چه برسه به جبرانی ها امسال هم طبق برنامه ی گزینه دو تصمیم دارم گزینه دو شرکت کنم چون حس کردم برنامش سبک تره!
در مورد بیرون رفتن فک کنم اگه با روزی ۱۰ ساعت شروع کنید و ۱۰ نگه دارید خیلی خوبه جمعه ها میتونید ۷ ساعت بخونید صبح درس و بعد از ظهراها هم میتونید تفریح کنید یا کارای مورد علاقتونو انجام بدین خیلی مهمه که خسته نشید در زول سال

----------


## Rafolin403

البته ۱۰ برای مهرماه خوبه و فک کنم تابستون ۷_۸کافی باشه!

----------


## melodii

از راهنمایی هاتون ممنونم

----------


## elhameli

سلام

کسی پایه زیر صفر داشته باشه و روزی 10-11 ساعت فقط فرصت خوندن و مرور دروس اختصاصی داشته باشه، دروس عمومی رو چطور باید برنامه ریزی کنه ؟؟ تا به مرور زمان خسته هم نشه ! با افزایش ساعت مطالعه تا 15 ساعت در یک سال نابود نمیشه ؟؟ تا هم به اختصاصی ها برسه هم دروس عمومی !!

----------


## reza2018

> سلام
> 
> کسی پایه زیر صفر داشته باشه و روزی 10-11 ساعت فقط فرصت خوندن و مرور دروس اختصاصی داشته باشه، دروس عمومی رو چطور باید برنامه ریزی کنه ؟؟ تا به مرور زمان خسته هم نشه ! با افزایش ساعت مطالعه تا 15 ساعت در یک سال نابود نمیشه ؟؟ تا هم به اختصاصی ها برسه هم دروس عمومی !!


برنامه ریزیت قطعا اشتباه هست و مشکل داره،روزی 10-11 ساعت فقط اختصاصی خوندن اصلا منطقی نیست.

----------


## _Shouko_

> سلام
> 
> کسی پایه زیر صفر داشته باشه و روزی 10-11 ساعت فقط فرصت خوندن و مرور دروس اختصاصی داشته باشه، دروس عمومی رو چطور باید برنامه ریزی کنه ؟؟ تا به مرور زمان خسته هم نشه ! با افزایش ساعت مطالعه تا 15 ساعت در یک سال نابود نمیشه ؟؟ تا هم به اختصاصی ها برسه هم دروس عمومی !!


با پایه زیر صفر اگر درست و حساب شده بخونی، می تونی عمومی و اختصاصی رو هم زمان درست کنی....
زیست 3.45h _ شیمی 2.45h _ ریاضی/فیزیک 2.30h _ خیلی بخوایی اختصاصی بخونی این ساعت کافیه...
عمومی ها با تکرار زیاد درست میشه... شبانه مرور و تست زیادی براشون داشته باش... هرشب( 1 ریدینگ و کلوز زبان _ 1 درک مطلب عربی _ 10 تست آرایه و 10 تست قرابت _ مرور آیات دینی) داشته باش و تا روز کنکور ادامه شون بده حتی رو هایی که استراحتته... عمومی ها با مطالعه مستمر راحت بالا میان... درست برنامه ریزی و مطالعه کن، بهترین نتیجه رو میگیری... منتظر هم نباش کسی بگه میتونی یا نه... 
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام به همگی. دوستانی که پزشک هستید یا نسبت به کنکور با تجربه هستید ازتون سوالی دارم. من تصمیم دارم که برای کنکور 99 برنامه بریزم. خواستم ببینم که وقتی پشت کنکوری میشی برای موفقیت باید چطور رفتار کنی؟ یعنی باید کلا رفتن مهمونی و جشن رو تعطیل کنی؟ البته منظورم از مهمونی ، پارتی نیست. مهمونی خانوادگی منظورمه. باید بگم که من کلا اهل مهمونی نیستم. اما میخوام بدونم که میتونه مضر باشه یا نه؟  یا اینکه این درسته که کل سال رو 12 ساعت درس بخونی؟ تفریحات باید چطور باشن ؟ آیا شما کل سال تی وی نگاه نکردین؟ و اینکه من شنیدم که باید از مهر تا اسفند 12 ساعت بخونی تا بلکه موفق بشی. و درنهایت منی که پایه ضعیفی دارم اگه ماه های ابتدایی کمتر 12 ساعت بخونم امید پزشکی هست برام ؟؟


من که کلا تفریحم این بود که پنج شنبه ها میرفتم قبرستون  :Yahoo (113):  ما بقیشو خودت بخون....
چند ساعت بخونم تا موفق شم؟ ایا تفریح نکنم؟ چقدر تفریح؟ و.... دوست عزیز همه اینا بستگی به خودت داره. ام چجوری میتونی اوضا رو کنترل کنی؟ از کجا بفهمی چقدر تفریح کنی و چقدر و چند ساعت دس بخونی؟ جوابش خیلی ساده س! برنامه ریزی! چجوری؟ مثلا تو قراره دو هفته دیگه امتحان قلم چی بدی. بشین برنامه روزانه تو نسبت به اون امتحان بنویس "و" تلاش کن که به اون برنامه برسی..... خود به خود هم برنامه نوشتن یاد میگیری و هم میزان استراحت و خواب و تفریح و مدت درس خوندنت مشخص میشه. :Yahoo (83): 
پ.ن: حواسم به تاریخ پست نبود :Yahoo (114):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام
> 
> کسی پایه زیر صفر داشته باشه و روزی 10-11 ساعت فقط فرصت خوندن و مرور دروس اختصاصی داشته باشه، دروس عمومی رو چطور باید برنامه ریزی کنه ؟؟ تا به مرور زمان خسته هم نشه ! با افزایش ساعت مطالعه تا 15 ساعت در یک سال نابود نمیشه ؟؟ تا هم به اختصاصی ها برسه هم دروس عمومی !!


دروس عمومی به اندازه دروس اختصاصی مهم هستن. نباید یه درسی رو فدای درس دیگه کنی. چون به شدت روی رتبه ت تاثیر دارن عمومی ها. اما پیشنهادم اینه که دروس عمومی رو هم تو برنامه روزانه ت اضافه کنی. اگه ده ساعت میخونی سه ساعتشو عمومی بخون. اما عمومیا رو نگه دار واسه شب که راندمان نسبتا اومده پایین..

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام به همگی. دوستانی که پزشک هستید یا نسبت به کنکور با تجربه هستید ازتون سوالی دارم. من تصمیم دارم که برای کنکور 99 برنامه بریزم. خواستم ببینم که وقتی پشت کنکوری میشی برای موفقیت باید چطور رفتار کنی؟ یعنی باید کلا رفتن مهمونی و جشن رو تعطیل کنی؟ البته منظورم از مهمونی ، پارتی نیست. مهمونی خانوادگی منظورمه. باید بگم که من کلا اهل مهمونی نیستم. اما میخوام بدونم که میتونه مضر باشه یا نه؟  یا اینکه این درسته که کل سال رو 12 ساعت درس بخونی؟ تفریحات باید چطور باشن ؟ آیا شما کل سال تی وی نگاه نکردین؟ و اینکه من شنیدم که باید از مهر تا اسفند 12 ساعت بخونی تا بلکه موفق بشی. و درنهایت منی که پایه ضعیفی دارم اگه ماه های ابتدایی کمتر 12 ساعت بخونم امید پزشکی هست برام ؟؟


واشر می سوزونی این مدلی :Yahoo (39): 
آدمی یا ربات؟
تلویزیون اون زمان افسانه دونگیی میداد نگاه میکردم :Yahoo (83):  کنکور به بعد همونم نگاه نمیکنم :Yahoo (94): 
عادی باش خودت باش جدی باش تا میتونی بخون :Yahoo (94):

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام
> 
> کسی پایه زیر صفر داشته باشه و روزی 10-11 ساعت فقط فرصت خوندن و مرور دروس اختصاصی داشته باشه، دروس عمومی رو چطور باید برنامه ریزی کنه ؟؟ تا به مرور زمان خسته هم نشه ! با افزایش ساعت مطالعه تا 15 ساعت در یک سال نابود نمیشه ؟؟ تا هم به اختصاصی ها برسه هم دروس عمومی !!


سلام
الان هیچ نیازی به اینقد ساعت مطالعه نیست. 
به نظر بنده چیزی هم که به دانش اموزام میگم همینه. الان ۶ بخونین. از مهر تا ابان روی ۷ و ۸ ثابت کنین. دی ۹، ۳ ماه بعدی ۱۰.
سه ماه آخر هم ۱۱ و حتی همون ۱۰. توجه کنین ساعت مطالعه بالا اصلا لزومی بر موفقیت نیست! بلکه در کنار شیوه صحیحه مطالعه، موفق میشین.

----------


## shaghayegh.t

[QUOTE=melodii;1491059]سلام به همگی. دوستانی که پزشک هستید یا نسبت به کنکور با تجربه هستید ازتون سوالی دارم. من تصمیم دارم که برای کنکور 99 برنامه بریزم. خواستم ببینم که وقتی پشت کنکوری میشی برای موفقیت باید چطور رفتار کنی؟ یعنی باید کلا رفتن مهمونی و جشن رو تعطیل کنی؟ البته منظورم از مهمونی ، پارتی نیست. مهمونی خانوادگی منظورمه. باید بگم که من کلا اهل مهمونی نیستم. اما میخوام بدونم که میتونه مضر باشه یا نه؟  یا اینکه این درسته که کل سال رو 12 ساعت درس بخونی؟ تفریحات باید چطور باشن ؟ آیا شما کل سال تی وی نگاه نکردین؟ و اینکه من شنیدم که باید از مهر تا اسفند 12 ساعت بخونی تا بلکه موفق بشی. و درنهایت منی که پایه ضعیفی دارم اگه ماه های ابتدایی کمتر 12 ساعت بخونم امید پزشکی هست برام ؟؟[/QUsgh
سلام اگه سهمیه نداری باید بگم ک خیلی سخت میشه مخصوصا اینکه گفتی پایه ات ضعیفه. من از سال سوم هیچ جایی نمی رفتم چون اگه میرفتم عذاب وجدان میگرفتم و اونجا اصلا نمیرفتم بهتر بود!! و کلا هم آدمی هستم ک وسط درس خوندن یهو میرم تو فکر و ب چیزایی ک گذشت فکر میکنم! ب خاطر همین هیچ جایی نمی رفتم و اینطوری راحت تر بودم حتی 13 ب در هم نرفتم ولی خب بازم جشن تولدی، یا موقع برف بازی ک کلی ب آدم انرژی میده، اینا خوبه. باز بستگی داره ک چطور آدمی باشی. اگ میتونی افکارت رو کنترل کنی ک خب تایمتو آزادتر بریز. ولی از من میشنوی ساعت مطالع ات رو از همین حالا ببر بالا ک بعدا مدیون خودت نشی... :Yahoo (105):  موفق باشی

----------


## elhameli

> سلام
> الان هیچ نیازی به اینقد ساعت مطالعه نیست. 
> به نظر بنده چیزی هم که به دانش اموزام میگم همینه. الان ۶ بخونین. از مهر تا ابان روی ۷ و ۸ ثابت کنین. دی ۹، ۳ ماه بعدی ۱۰.
> سه ماه آخر هم ۱۱ و حتی همون ۱۰. توجه کنین ساعت مطالعه بالا اصلا لزومی بر موفقیت نیست! بلکه در کنار شیوه صحیحه مطالعه، موفق میشین.


کسی که فارغ التحصیل فنی باشه و برای اولین بار درس های تجربی بخواد بخونه، چطوری هم ساعت پایین درس بخونه هم دروس رو دوره کنه و هم در یک سال بتونه تمام دروس تخصصی و عمومی رو تموم کنه ؟؟

----------


## WickedSick

> کسی که فارغ التحصیل فنی باشه و برای اولین بار درس های تجربی بخواد بخونه، چطوری هم ساعت پایین درس بخونه هم دروس رو دوره کنه و هم در یک سال بتونه تمام دروس تخصصی و عمومی رو تموم کنه ؟؟


راستش به پابه خیلی ربطی نداره برای قبولی
ولی ساعت پایین میلنگه..چقد میتونین بخونین؟

----------


## elhameli

> راستش به پابه خیلی ربطی نداره برای قبولی
> ولی ساعت پایین میلنگه..چقد میتونین بخونین؟


فعلا 11 ساعت ولی اگر بیشتر میشد بهتر بود....

----------


## WickedSick

> فعلا 11 ساعت ولی اگر بیشتر میشد بهتر بود....


واااا
۱۱ که عالیه!

----------


## elhameli

> واااا
> ۱۱ که عالیه!


مشکل اینجاست، هنوز نتونستم عمومی ها رو وارد برنامه کنم ! 11 ساعت فقط تخصصی به همراه دوره هست ! اگر بخوام عمومی بخونم باید 14 یا 15 ساعت بخونم که هنوز نتونستم کاری کنم !!

----------


## WickedSick

> مشکل اینجاست، هنوز نتونستم عمومی ها رو وارد برنامه کنم ! 11 ساعت فقط تخصصی به همراه دوره هست ! اگر بخوام عمومی بخونم باید 14 یا 15 ساعت بخونم که هنوز نتونستم کاری کنم !!


مگه شما حجمی میخونین؟
ببین من به دانش اموزامم میگم ۶ بخونن الان
فعلا ۶ خوبه! ۱۱ واقعا نیازی نیس. جلوتر هم کم کم افزایش میدین بپو به ۱۱ میرسین.
دیگه مشکلو نمیفهمم :Yahoo (21):  ۱۱ مگه میشه همش اختصاصی؟

----------


## elhameli

> مگه شما حجمی میخونین؟
> ببین من به دانش اموزامم میگم ۶ بخونن الان
> فعلا ۶ خوبه! ۱۱ واقعا نیازی نیس. جلوتر هم کم کم افزایش میدین بپو به ۱۱ میرسین.
> دیگه مشکلو نمیفهمم ۱۱ مگه میشه همش اختصاصی؟


خب منم با 6 ساعت شروع کردم الان 11 شده؛ 8 ساعت اختصاصی 3 ساعتم دوره فصل قبل همه اختصاصی ها !.......حالا عمومی ها موندن داخل برنامه جا نمیشن...

----------


## WickedSick

> خب منم با 6 ساعت شروع کردم الان 11 شده؛ 8 ساعت اختصاصی 3 ساعتم دوره فصل قبل همه اختصاصی ها !.......حالا عمومی ها موندن داخل برنامه جا نمیشن...


برنامتون چجوریه؟ به نظرم واقعا میلنگه.
اگه میتونین بفرستینش.

----------


## elhameli

> برنامتون چجوریه؟ به نظرم واقعا میلنگه.
> اگه میتونین بفرستینش.


برنامه خاصی ندارم، از 8 صبح تا 8 شب، همه اختصاصی ها رو میخونم.

----------


## WickedSick

> برنامه خاصی ندارم، از 8 صبح تا 8 شب، همه اختصاصی ها رو میخونم.


خب این اشتباهه ها.
در جریانین؟ 11 ساعت مظالع واسه الان به خودی خود زیاده
حالا 11 ساعت همشم اختصاصی؟ نمیدونم هرجور صلاح میدونین.
اگه تمایل دارین من نظرمو بهتون بگم و اونجور پیش برید. اگه هم خیر, که هیچ.

----------


## Dr_ali.omp

سلام‌ من مشاور کنکورم و برا اساس تجربیاتم ایتا رو بهتون میگم....کلا اینطوریه که نمیشه برای همه یه نسخه خاصو تجویز کرد..برنامه تون باید طبق شرایط و روحیات خودتون باشه باید مطابق با شرایطتون توی هردرس باشه و رتبه ای که میخاین و کلی شرلیط دیگه...اینکه حتما حتما حتما روزی ۱۲ ساعت بخونید یا نه و یا اینکه حتما حتما یروز خاص یکار خاص انجام بدین کمکی بهتون نمیکنه...برنامتون باید همزمان این ویژگیا داشته باشه که براتون سنگین نباشه برای رتبه ای ک میخاین مناسب باشه و انعطاف پذر باشه...انعطاف پذیر هم ینی اینکه در کنار درستون برنامه ای برای استراحت و تفریح داشته باشین البته نه هرنوع تفریحی! این ک توی تایم کنکور چه کارایی انجام بدین یا نه بازم بستگی به شرایط و علایق خودتون داره.‌.یکی هست همه ش خونه میمونه و درس میخونه ولی یکی هست بیرون هم میره..هرکس با یه روش راحتتره و بهتر جواب میده فقط نکته اس ک مهمه اینه ک افسرده نشین و بتونین یکسال رو طبق برنامه پیش برین...
و یچیز دیگه این ک مشاور هم میتونه بهتون کمک کنه البته اگ مشاور خوبی باشه...مشاور داشتن ضروری نیس شما بدون مشاور هم میتونین موفق بشین ولی بودنش بهتره و نقش کمکی داره.بهرحال کسی که میخاد سفالگر خوبی بشه میره از یه سفالگر خوب راهنمایی میگیره..

----------


## Dr_ali.omp

عمومیا درسته اسمشون عمومین ولی نقش مهمی دارن...و یه درسیو مداوم ولی کم کم پیش ببری خیلی نتیجه بهتری میگیرین تا اینکه یه مدت فقط اون درسو بخونید بعد یه مدت اصن نگاش نکنین...اینجوری تایم های مرور رو از دست میدین و باعث میشه هردفه که کتابو باز میگنین خوندنتون وقت گیر بشه و بازده هم پایین بباد

----------


## elhameli

> خب این اشتباهه ها.
> در جریانین؟ 11 ساعت مظالع واسه الان به خودی خود زیاده
> حالا 11 ساعت همشم اختصاصی؟ نمیدونم هرجور صلاح میدونین.
> اگه تمایل دارین من نظرمو بهتون بگم و اونجور پیش برید. اگه هم خیر, که هیچ.


میدونم زیاد هست ولی نمیخوام دو سال برای کنکور بخونم ! بعضی ها بهم میگن امسال فقط اختصاصی بخون؛ سال بعد عمومی ها رو بخون !.....
شما هم نظرتون رو بگید خوشحال میشم...، شاید بتونم استفاده کنم....

----------


## WickedSick

> میدونم زیاد هست ولی نمیخوام دو سال برای کنکور بخونم ! بعضی ها بهم میگن امسال فقط اختصاصی بخون؛ سال بعد عمومی ها رو بخون !.....
> شما هم نظرتون رو بگید خوشحال میشم...، شاید بتونم استفاده کنم....


خب سوالا زیاد شدن...
چرا ۲ سال میخواین بخونبن؟ جملات اخرتون انگار دارین تلویحا میگین ۲ سال قراره بخونین که.

----------


## elhameli

> خب سوالا زیاد شدن...
> چرا ۲ سال میخواین بخونبن؟ جملات اخرتون انگار دارین تلویحا میگین ۲ سال قراره بخونین که.


دیگران میگن چون پایه ات ضعیف هست، بهتره برنامه ریزی 2 ساله داشته باشی ! با ساعت مطالعه کمتر !...از نظر دیگران ساعت مطالعه بالا باعث مریضی میشه !

 منم نمیخوام دو سال طول بدم ! سر یک سال میخوام تمام تلاش ام رو انجام بدم...

----------


## WickedSick

> دیگران میگن چون پایه ات ضعیف هست، بهتره برنامه ریزی 2 ساله داشته باشی ! با ساعت مطالعه کمتر !...از نظر دیگران ساعت مطالعه بالا باعث مریضی میشه !
> 
>  منم نمیخوام دو سال طول بدم ! سر یک سال میخوام تمام تلاش ام رو انجام بدم...


والا با کمال احترام ولی اشتباه محضه بزنامشون..
خودتونم یجورایی دارین اشتباه میکنین. ۱۱ ساعت اختصاصی قطعا اشتباهه

----------


## elhameli

> والا با کمال احترام ولی اشتباه محضه بزنامشون..
> خودتونم یجورایی دارین اشتباه میکنین. ۱۱ ساعت اختصاصی قطعا اشتباهه


 پیشنهاد شما چی هست ؟؟

----------


## Nima_lovee

کم بخون پیوسته بخون.
حدودای 8 ساعتم واقعا کافیه فقط با یه برنامه ی مداوم باید رفت جلو . (ترجیحا با یه برنامه یه آزمون برین جلو این همه مشکلاتتون رو حل میکنه )
این عقیده که سال اول فقط باید اختصاصی بخونم غلطه. مگه درسای دبیرستان چقدرن که در طول 10 ماه نتونید همشو بخونید؟
وقت هست . آزمون هم حتما باید باشه که مطالب رو برید مرور کنید باهاش و برنامه ی درست حسابی داشته باشید.
اونایی که سال دومشون قبول میشن قطعا اکثر اشتباهاتی که سال اول انجام میدادن رو همون سال اول از طریق آزمون ها متوجهش میشن و سال دومشون سعی میکنن یجوری درس بخونن که دیگه اون اشتباهارو نکنن.نه اینکه دروس دبیرستان رو نصفشو سال اول بخونن نصفشو سال دوم

----------


## WickedSick

> پیشنهاد شما چی هست ؟؟


براتون خصوصی میکنم.

----------

